# X-Men Legends II (Anyone still playing it?)



## McMurphy (Jan 15, 2007)

Yesterday, in exchange for a few PS2 games that have done nothing but collect dust on my shelf even though I had never spent too much time exploring their possibilities (but, then again, how much possibilities are there for games like Hunter: the Gathering, anyway?), I picked up a copy of X-Men Legends II.

I tested it out last night, and it didn't seem too bad.  A nice spin on the hack-and-slash action/rpging that is normally cast in a Tolkein inspired motif, and, being a ex-comic book nerd as a child, controlling the X-Men and the Brotherhood of Evil Mutants instead was appealing.

When I tested the online version, however, I found that I was utterly alone on the server.  So, is anyone still plugging away at this game?  It isn't ALL that old, afterall.


----------



## devilsgrin (Jan 17, 2007)

it has been 'replaced' by Marvel Ultimate Alliance to an extent... tho i still enjoy playing XML2 occasionally


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 17, 2007)

devilsgrin said:


> it has been 'replaced' by Marvel Ultimate Alliance to an extent... tho i still enjoy playing XML2 occasionally




 Alliance really does look promising.  I wish it was within my budget to get it.

Ugh, I had hoped that the X-Men Legends II wasn't completely abandoned by the online community, although it seems that, unlike many PC MMORPGs, the PS2 won't let you access the servers used by different countries.  For me (and for example), it chops my choices between "West" and "East."


----------



## Thor_Doomhammer (Feb 9, 2007)

X-Men Legends II...oh yeah.... When I got Ultimate Alliance i total forgot that game existed. So i guess the answer would be no


----------

